# Freeloader Solar Power.



## Tombo 707 (12 May 2008)

Hi, Has enyone used a freeloader solar charger that there is a supercharger pannel that fits on the top of your rear panniers You can allso get a battery charger for it. Looks very impressive. Please give me some feedback if you own one. Regards Tombo 707.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (12 May 2008)

I had not heard of this before you posted...so i googled it and found this (amoungst others)

http://www.firebox.com/product/1796?src_t=t20

Is this what you mean?

It looks pretty cool...

I need something to power up my palm size digital Tv whilst on the bike...hmm...this could be it....but it says nothing about working with TV sets...


my tv has it's own battery cell inside it which charges via the mains adaptor and lasts for about 4 hours use. The adaptor says it takes 100-240v-60hz inputs and outputs 5v--1.44A (7.2W max) which means nothing to me. It also has a DC 5v input socket ..does anybody know if such a solar charger could charge up my TV's battery cell??

Then there is my Digital camera charger...hmm...this one inputs 100-240v-0.2A 50/60hz 9-14VA and outputs4.2v-650ma..it also has a DC 4.7v socket .erm...Me's just as confused...will this work?

I am assuming my phone and ipod will work bvecause this thing states ipods and phones work..but it said nothing about TV sets and Cameras.

...if anybody has an idea about if this will allow me to charge up all my gear then I'd very much appreciate it. Ta.


----------



## dodgy (12 May 2008)

I know a couple of people who have bought (similar to) these and binned them not long after. Perhaps the tech has improved and they're worth a second look, I'd be interested in more first hand knowledge of them

Dave.


----------



## Tombo 707 (12 May 2008)

*Portable T.V*

Hi Bigfatbloke thankyou for your reply. I think if you email the folk who are selling them they will pit you right. I am just starting out as a tourer and I have been looking at your very valid information. I have orderd one of these Freeloaders, the freeloader globetrotter and a battery charger to charge light batterys. I hope this charger is compatable for your t.v . Regards Tombo 707


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (12 May 2008)

Tombo 707 said:


> Hi Bigfatbloke thankyou for your reply. I think if you email the folk who are selling them they will pit you right. I am just starting out as a tourer and I have been looking at your very valid information. I have orderd one of these Freeloaders, the freeloader globetrotter and a battery charger to charge light batterys. I hope this charger is compatable for your t.v . Regards Tombo 707



Hi,
let me know how you get on with it when it arrives ok?

Meantine here is another link:
http://www.solartechnology.co.uk/



...& a lifted this from the manual 



> Electrical Characteristics / Performance
> 1. Solar Panel (mono/multi crystalline): 5.5V 120mA
> 2. Rechargeable Lithium Battery: 3.7V 1000mAh
> 3. USB charging cable: 5V 500mA
> ...




but I still dont know if it would match my Tv and digital camera?...my e mail is broken so i cant e mail the supplier right now until i get a new account set up...


----------



## simonali (12 May 2008)

Check the OE chargers for their outputs and see if they match.


----------



## yello (12 May 2008)

I used a Freeloader a couple of times last summer when camping. It worked but I don't class that as a conclusive long term test; it was literally twice. The Freeloader charged during the day for a few days and I rejuiced a mobile phone with it... so I didn't really put it to too severe a test.


----------



## sheddy (12 May 2008)

There might be some reviews on Amazon


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (12 May 2008)

> Check the OE chargers for their outputs and see if they match.



Thanks for the help. What are 'OE chargers' though?

Sorry...you are talking to a total nob here


----------



## dodgy (12 May 2008)

OE = Original Equipment.

Dave.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 May 2008)

Oh... Ta.

I also found this power monkey solar charger:

http://www.firebox.com/product/2070

I dont know how it compares though.

and how about a wind turbine charger for the bike?

http://www.firebox.com/product/2111


----------



## ufkacbln (13 May 2008)

I use the Power Monkey as a charger - it will cahrge both our phones, and the Ipod with enough juice left to power th camera for a couple of days.

The solar charger is gimmicky though. It works, but slowly.

I left it out all day today with my phone and it only 3/4 charged it. It wold not provide enough power to use the camera though.

I my case I think I will use the solar for th phone, and use the PM istelf for ecverything else.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> I use the Power Monkey as a charger - it will cahrge both our phones, and the Ipod with enough juice left to power th camera for a couple of days.
> 
> The solar charger is gimmicky though. It works, but slowly.
> 
> ...



Do you have both the PMs and use the Classic which you have charged from mains source previously for the camera and the PM solar for phone use?
The solar one is twice the price if it's no good doesn't represent good value.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 May 2008)

Right......

1. The Explorer contains a Power Monkey unit (updated with LCD display) a mains charger and the solar charger.It can be charged with either.
2. I use the Power Monkey charged from home on my tours and keep it exclusively for use with the phones and cameras - I do not carry the mains charger
3. The Solar Unit is only carried on summer tours when it sits on top of the bar bag (or rack depending on bike and trickle charges the phones and or the PM unit - but only if it is sunny
4. My camera has a system which replaces the battery with an adapter - this works withthe PM not the Slar. The other camera charges again from the PM with a little contribution from the Solar

In the UK I would NOT suggest relying on the Solar as the exclusive source, but as an occasional free top-up!


----------



## rich p (14 May 2008)

So one charge of the PM at home will charge the camera and/or phone several times?


----------



## ufkacbln (14 May 2008)

Yep - I have managed:

2x Nokia 6310 (from "Low warning")
1x Sony w880i (form about 50 %)
1x Ipod (5g) form "warning"

1 Garmin Edge powered for 10 miles
2X downloading sessions from Fiji Z20 (about 100 photos)


The beauty is that it replaces all the original chargers saving room.


----------



## yello (14 May 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> 1 Garmin Edge powered for 10 miles



 I presume that was AFTER charging everything else!

I'm looking for a battery extender/charger for my Edge. Solar can't be relied upon (and I doubt would provide the juice anyway). The MotionBased forum has a few suggestions (including the PM, but the iPod shuffle extender gets a few mentions) but they're mostly mains chargeable. There are a few AA battery powered ones available and it's they that I'm interested in.


----------



## just jim (9 Jun 2008)

Thought I'd revive this one - here's something I stumbled across that might be of interest.


----------



## byegad (9 Jun 2008)

I have a Power Monkey Explorer. It has a PV fold out screen and the Monkey is a high capacity battery. It will charge AA or AAA batteries if you have a suitable cradle. It also charges my Sony Ericcson Mobile phone. It pushes out around 750mA, this is not enough for my Orange SPV phone but is enough for the Sony E. No problems to report, the Monkey can be charged at home from its own mains charger and the PV will keep it topped up and/or recharge it from flat.


----------



## bigjim (9 Jun 2008)

Shame about all that power running through your spinning wheels. shame that can not be harnessed when you need it. Especially when descending so ther would be no noticable drag.

jim


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Jun 2008)

surely somebody makes a dynamo that is easily flicked on/off from the handlebars?


----------



## just jim (9 Jun 2008)

Incidentally, saw the solar panel in use here.


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Jun 2008)

deleted as it duplicated another post. sorry


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Aug 2008)

..well I can now report that on my German tour this thing wasnt really up to the job. Firstly the USB connection for the power panel fell apart and as such I could never be sure if it was working or not. Even after a full day in bright sunshine it still could not charge up my mobile. My mobile was totally flat, on previous occassions this thing had managed to 'top it up' but from a total faly start it had no chance.

It did not work with my ipod shuffle either for some reason.

I also have th ebarrery charger, and it may or may not work, but on this tour it was just so much less hassle (and mor ereliable) to buy batteries for the gPS as I went along.

All in all not a great success. Probably fine for solo sahars trips etc but unecessary in nrthern europe for th emost part.


----------



## Heaven Net (4 Jul 2009)

Hey all you environment friendly gadget freaks out there! Check out this eco-friendly solar powered portable free loader! In order to charge completely, it will take 3 hours and will store its charge for 3 months. Sounds great na! It has the capability to power any portable device. This multipurpose gadget will cost you around £29.95. Isn’t it pocket friendly? You will be able to power mobile phone, digital camera, iPod etc.

Them free loader comprises of 1000mAh Li-ion battery. You can charge it using solar panels within 5 hours and within 3 hrs using USB socket. With the help of connectors and lead, power the desired device. It measures 123 x 62 x 17mms folded / 188 x 62 x 17mm open; 124grms. 
Adaptors supplied include: LG; Motorola; Nokia; Samsung; Sony Ericsson; Sony PSP, Tom Tom sat nav; digital cameras; PDAs; Blackberry; Nintendo DS; iPod; iPod Shuffle; MP3 players; GPS. 
*Specification: *
Solar Panels: 120mA
Li-ion battery: 1000mAh
Input Voltage from USB: 5v 500mA
Output voltage: 4.5 – 5.5v
Output current: 500mA
Weight: 124 grams


----------

